# M1T Lower Back Pain



## Bevo (Apr 17, 2004)

I am about 2 1/2 weeks on M1T and I am noticing the lower back pain, I have searched the site to find more info about this but haven't found too many details on it. My question is- does this pass or should I stop taking M1T. Is this normal? Please someone  help me out. If this will pass I be ok but if it's a sign to stop I'll stop too.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Apr 17, 2004)

Is it like painful pump in your lats? Back pain is not really a side of m1t, but there will be a point where pumps will become painful in your lifting career...i get bad lat pumps that really hurt...


----------



## Bevo (Apr 17, 2004)

No kinda feels like my kidneys, it's wierd, I was reading that this could be a side of M1T. Hell it may just be sore I'm not sure I just did my back day Yesterday. Just wierd.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2004)

Many report significant lower back pumps (when lifting) while on androgens.  Its common in the calves too.

If this is while resting, then I have no idea.


----------



## Randy (Apr 17, 2004)

Bevo,

If you're new to M1T you should probably stick with only 2 week cycles.   Ample recovery is very important...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 18, 2004)

I was on methyl D 3mg for 4 weeks along with other sups and I noticed a pain in lower back too. I think its the erector muscles in the lower back that are knotting up. I doubt its kidneys because the piss has not changed colors or become overly foamy.. If your really worried go get it checked out by the doc


----------



## Norris (May 30, 2009)

Back pain, especially pain in the lower back, is one of the most common health problems. Fortunately, most back and neck pain is temporary, resulting from short-term stress on the muscles or ligaments that support the spine rather than from a serious injury or medical condition such as nerve damage or kidney disease.

A best physiotherapist would certainly gives us the best results for these lower back pains.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 30, 2009)

What a weird first post...you couldn't find any other thread but this to pop your cherry on? This post is like 5 years old.


----------



## nni (May 30, 2009)

Norris said:


> Back pain, especially pain in the lower back, is one of the most common health problems. Fortunately, most back and neck pain is temporary, resulting from short-term stress on the muscles or ligaments that support the spine rather than from a serious injury or medical condition such as nerve damage or kidney disease.
> 
> A best physiotherapist would certainly gives us the best results for these lower back pains.



why would you bump a 3 year old thread? plus your advice is more to muscle pain, m1-t was very liver toxic, and the pain he felt was most likely in his organs.


----------



## firefighter573 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Cure for Back pumps!*

a great cure for back pumps is TAURINE!!

look into it!


----------

